# Uber should force drivers to take all Rides



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*

That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK

I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

...and if we don't?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they pay me at least $5 for every ride and at least 20 cents per minute wait time then I will gladly take all rides. I did this for many years in taxi.

However even so we need to be able to refuse rides for safety reasons. Especially at night.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.

Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.
> 
> Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!


"Shower & pants mandatory!"

dauction is out


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

YES UBER SHOULD FORCE DRIVERS TO TAKE ALL RIDES. ....UBER WILL TAKE 70%FROM THE DRIVERS FARE....THEN DRIVERS ARE CONTRACTOR .. DON'T FORGET TO TAKE THOSE LONG RIDES 1 HOUR FOR 25$ GROSS ...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah YOU should take all rides.


dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah YOU should take all rides.


When.n you will pay my caddi in full and commercial insurance and healthy insurance of course the gas to ...I will take all the rides with pleasure


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

I honestly feel like OP is either a disgraced pax or employee just fuming their hatred towards drivers. It's pretty clear OP just needed to rant and not respond to our replies. 

Seems evident.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No


dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


.lead by Example.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So tell us, what is your rating as a pax ? Ya, I thought so. 

Plus living in Blizzard county probably not helping you. 

You practice what your preaching ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!


More likely it will be service industry white shirt black trouser attire


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> More likely it will be service industry white shirt black trouser attire


Lmao  ON POINT!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> More likely it will be service industry white shirt black trouser attire


$10 billion a month! I'll build the wall myself! And throw in a wall at the Canadian border too. Eventually I'll even build a wall on the sea borders too. No more beaches, we need walls for national security


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

make it big and beautiful


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> $10 billion a month! I'll build the wall myself! And throw in a wall at the Canadian border too. Eventually I'll even build a wall on the sea borders too. No more beaches, we need walls for national security


Funny.

But it's "up to" 10 billion a month. 1 cent a month meets that criteria. How much wall do you think you can pay for on less than ten bucks an hour?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

WillyG said:


> ...and if we don't?


Then you aren't assigned work..many trucking /Transport companies do that with Independent Contractors



touberornottouber said:


> If they pay me at least $5 for every ride and at least 20 cents per minute wait time then I will gladly take all rides. I did this for many years in taxi.
> 
> However even so we need to be able to refuse rides for safety reasons. Especially at night.


 Absolutely deny for safety ... Taxi drivers required to take all rides?



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah YOU should take all rides.


 I already do ...I don't mind working ..



FlashedBlaze said:


> I honestly feel like OP is either a disgraced pax or employee just fuming their hatred towards drivers. It's pretty clear OP just needed to rant and not respond to our replies.
> 
> Seems evident.


 Nope..just disgusted at all the prima donna drivers calling their meal tickets paxholes



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> So tell us, what is your rating as a pax ? Ya, I thought so.
> 
> Plus living in Blizzard county probably not helping you.
> 
> You practice what your preaching ?


5.0 Of Course I practice what I preach .. . EXCEPT I do set Uber Lyft passengers 4.7... oops I only practise what I preach to common sense ... OMG I've just disgraced myself  making exceptions what the hell I am heading down a slippery slope



Wonkytonk said:


> More likely it will be service industry white shirt black trouser attire


 I like it .. dressing like a professional .. shaved , clean , no vaping machine hanging from their mouths ... Thanks Wonky ..I'm going right now to look for those vest layful:

Serious question though.. If we were required to take all rides say with a Min 4.5 and above and you coulds set distance .... anyone else think that would take care of oversaturation... ? Uber can clearly simply not send any rides your way if you do deny say 2 rides then no more rides for you for 2 hours, or the day etc..

You simply work whatever hours/shift you want to and take pretty much everything thrown at you within some presets


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

dauction said:


> Then you aren't assigned work..many trucking /Transport companies do that with Independent Contractors
> 
> Absolutely deny for safety ... Taxi drivers required to take all rides?
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Dumbest thing of all time


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Something tells me that somewhere a bridge is missing a troll....and a lot of your are taking the bait.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Something tells me that somewhere a bridge is missing a troll....and a lot of your are taking the bait.


Something tells me that upstate frigid temperatures effect perception


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Something tells me that upstate frigid temperatures effect perception


Something tells me you and the OP are smelly, cowardly Auntie-Fascist trolls who want to control other people's lives, because you have none yourselves outside Mom's basement.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

WillyG said:


> Something tells me you and the OP are smelly, cowardly Auntie-Fascist trolls who want to control other people's lives, because you have none yourselves outside Mom's basement.


Cleveland + drew Cary = cancelled

Cleveland don't rock !!!


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Cleveland + drew Cary = cancelled
> 
> Cleveland don't rock !!!


Nice to see you trolls aren't the thuggish loners you're made out to be.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

WillyG said:


> Nice to see you trolls aren't the thuggish loners you're made out to be.


ah yes, the SOP fall back position of WillyG the ohio flash when finding herself in the deep end of the pool,
shout TROLL!!! while dog paddling to shallow end

bye grasshopper


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> ah yes, the SOP fall back position of WillyG the ohio flash when finding herself in the deep end of the pool,
> shout TROLL!!! while dog paddling to shallow end
> 
> bye grasshopper


OK, bye cockroach


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Serious question though.. If we were required to take all rides say with a Min 4.5 and above and you coulds set distance


So....what's stopping the other guy from setting the same distance, and the guy after him doing the same, and saturating the market? That actually makes saturation worse.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> So....what's stopping the other guy from setting the same distance, and the guy after him doing the same, and saturating the market? That actually makes saturation worse.


 Saying that UBER sets 4.5 for Passengers ..If passengers fall below 4.5 they would be denied for 30 days...60 days etc...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Saying that UBER sets 4.5 for Passengers ..If passengers fall below 4.5 they would be denied for 30 days...60 days etc...


Yeah but we all know Uber isn't going to do that.

You still didn't answer my question, by the way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.





dauction said:


> Then you aren't assigned work..many trucking /Transport companies do that with Independent Contractors


Did the trucking companies get sued for that? Uber did.



dauction said:


> Taxi drivers required to take all rides?


....street hails, yes; dispatch, no. In some places, if you accept the call when it is offered to you, yes; if you reject it when it is offered to you, no,


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah but we all know Uber isn't going to do that.
> 
> You still didn't answer my question, by the way.


 ... Pax I was saying that by UBER eliminating the "gaming" by Drivers denying rides, that UBER would lose so many drivers (that wont drive unless they can "game" ) then that exodus would clean up the over saturation ...

BUT ..Let me think on this ....*same distance=saturating market

So in other words you are saying for example , 200 Drivers staging at Airport and setting a "accept rides" within less than a mile ..type of a situation .. ummm . I Agree there would be issues but could clean that up with a que ..say 50 drivers in said location ..a driver leaves another driver could set that destination limit of 1 mile (for that location) ??? 
*


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Pax I was saying that by UBER eliminating the "gaming" by Drivers denying rides, that UBER would lose so many drivers (that wont drive unless they can "game" ) then that exodus would clean up the over saturation


I see where you're coming from, but the truth is that the people who try to game the system are a very insignificant percentage of the entire driver force. Their exodus wouldn't make that much of a difference. Since there's a huge driver turnover, most drivers aren't seasoned enough to be making those kinds of choices, rather, they accept every ping that's thrown at them. The cycle continues that way.

It's in Uber's best interest to keep the market saturated with as many drivers as possible. Uber doesn't really care about how many drivers are in an area as long as riders can get picked up in a short amount of time. The measures you mentioned would work against that method of Uber's operation.

Now, there is a system already in place to punish cherry pickers, aka, drivers who accept a ping, find out where the rider is going and then cancel. Those drivers will be weeded out once they rack up enough cancellations. As far as punishing drivers for not accepting ride requests in the first place, they've already been sued and lost that case in court. That's the reason why no one is deactivated over acceptance rates. As independent contractors, we may choose to accept or reject the work presented to us. Because, let's face it, forcing us to accept every ride request would make us Uber employees, and trust me, they don't want us on their payroll.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I see where you're coming from, but the truth is that the people who try to game the system are a very insignificant percentage of the entire driver force. Their exodus wouldn't make that much of a difference. Since there's a huge driver turnover, most drivers aren't seasoned enough to be making those kinds of choices, rather, they accept every ping that's thrown at them. The cycle continues that way.
> 
> It's in Uber's best interest to keep the market saturated with as many drivers as possible. Uber doesn't really care about how many drivers are in an area as long as riders can get picked up in a short amount of time. The measures you mentioned would work against that method of Uber's operation.
> 
> Now, there is a system already in place to punish cherry pickers, aka, drivers who accept a ping, find out where the rider is going and then cancel. Those drivers will be weeded out once they rack up enough cancellations. As far as punishing drivers for not accepting ride requests in the first place, they've already been sued and lost that case in court. That's the reason why no one is deactivated over acceptance rates. As an independent contractors we may choose to accept or reject the work presented to us.


 Yes you are most certainly correct ... Just irritated today ..seems like MANY SOMEs Uber drivers have no work ethics and treat their passengers..CUSTOMERS-meal ticket like crap .... I cannot imagine running for example a retail store ..standing at the door ...you're too fat go away , you're too black go away , you're too white go away , you're too gay go away you're too conservative -liberal , ... ...... word would be out that your place of Business is racists , homophopics , anti liberal , anti conservative etc.. ..The business would be closed down .

Anyway ..first post I woke upto this morning was someone sitting BY Walmart and Cancelling on the passenger when they came out ... Any real Job and he would be fired .

*It makes UBER look bad which means US all of US Drivers take the Image hit with arseholes like that and wonder why some passengers just refuse to tip..which bty ... what other Job can you get where some people DO $5 Tip on a $4 product..(trip) *


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Watch your ratings tank cause of low rating PAX
Watch your income decrease 
Dumbest idea ever


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> Yes you are most certainly correct ... Just irritated today ..seems like MANY SOMEs Uber drivers have no work ethics and treat their passengers..CUSTOMERS-meal ticket like crap .... I cannot imagine running for example a retail store ..standing at the door ...you're too fat go away , you're too black go away , you're too white go away , you're too gay go away you're too conservative -liberal , ... ...... word would be out that your place of Business is racists , homophopics , anti liberal , anti conservative etc.. ..The business would be closed down .
> 
> Anyway ..first post I woke upto this morning was someone sitting BY Walmart and Cancelling on the passenger when they came out ... Any real Job and he would be fired .
> 
> *It makes UBER look bad which means US all of US Drivers take the Image hit with arseholes like that*


Yeah I get that.

Here's my rule. Rider's aren't my enemy. They got an app, paid whatever Uber charged them and now they want someone to take them to where they need to go. I show up, and take them to their destination. I'm polite, and expect the same in return (Give respect to earn respect typa deal) and it has worked out fine so far. I don't cherry pick, I do however reject certain rides based on area, rating, pick up distance and type of ride (Pools).

I know there are some shitty drivers out there with little to no people skills (Probably why they're suited to do only this in the first place) but most drivers are simply trying to earn an honest buck. I've taken my fair share of Ubers and not once was I mistreated. I extend the same amount of courtesy to my riders.

You have to understand, however, where this level of resentment comes from for some drivers. Let's face it, the pay sucks. This is an armpit of most gigs. Some drivers do get tired of hauling groceries for a block or two all day while Uber takes more than 50% of the fare. You treat your drivers in a shitty way, guess what, they're going to provide a shitty service.

I don't know if you remember when Uber first started back in the days. Everyone was happy, drivers were getting paid fairly, most were providing snacks, water, gums (I know some still do but not as much) and riders had great experiences. It all went downhill when rates started getting cut, the quality of riders went downhill with the introduction of pools and much cheaper fares (Meaning now everyone and their momma can hail an Uber ride), and the driver saturation meant working longer hours for lesser pay. This is a continuing trend and it doesn't show any signs of stopping.

Here's an idea, however. Uber needs to start paying us fairly. They need to stop taking a chunk of the fare and keep cutting rates every year. The cost of operating a vehicle is always going up. Fares need to keep up. If that happens, you'll have more satisfied drivers who will in turn provide a satisfying service. With the current "Race to the bottom" business model we're not going to see anything change.

I respect your work ethic and understand where you're coming from, but all the drivers' behaviors you described stem from Uber's core problem of not giving a shit about their drivers.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah I get that.
> 
> Here's my rule. Rider's aren't my enemy. They got an app, paid whatever Uber charged them and now they want someone to take them to where they need to go. I show up, and take them to their destination. I'm polite, and expect the same in return (Give respect to earn respect typa deal) and it has worked out fine so far. I don't cherry pick, I do however reject certain rides based on area, rating, pick up distance and type of ride (Pools).
> 
> ...


4+ years ago easy $100 for casual 3 hrs of driving off peak.
Those were the days. 15 hours a week an extra $2k monthly supplemental to my
FT job.
Seriously, Passengers were jealous.

Every night at Rakos was a party









And then....... fare reductions and a Cold Reality 








The Rakos party was over


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

topoftheworldMA said:


> dont care if rider is black, white, yellow, pink, purple, fat, skinny, meth head, crack head, Catholic, muslinm, buddhist, drunk, high, ugly i only care if they going 10+ miles if not i cancel & have for 3+ years because im not a 10 year old paperboy in 1985
> 
> View attachment 292466
> 
> ...


unch: U tell 'em Rocky unch:


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If they pay me at least $5 for every ride and at least 20 cents per minute wait time then I will gladly take all rides. I did this for many years in taxi.
> 
> However even so we need to be able to refuse rides for safety reasons. Especially at night.


I want a dollar a minute wait time or they are getting 3 mins max and no food pickups or drive through.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Dumbest thing of all time


 Ya that's like a Rev limiter for the Destination filter.

Like what, you afraid of getting lost in the dark.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

dauction said:


> ... Pax I was saying that by UBER eliminating the "gaming" by Drivers denying rides, that UBER would lose so many drivers (that wont drive unless they can "game" ) then that exodus would clean up the over saturation ...
> 
> BUT ..Let me think on this ....*same distance=saturating market
> 
> So in other words you are saying for example , 200 Drivers staging at Airport and setting a "accept rides" within less than a mile ..type of a situation .. ummm . I Agree there would be issues but could clean that up with a que ..say 50 drivers in said location ..a driver leaves another driver could set that destination limit of 1 mile (for that location) ??? *


Uber are not interested to reduce drivers ...they're interest to have cars every where at any times if they reduce drivers other base take over and Uber lose ...once pax change his base usually are not coming back if was VIP Uber lose big time .... that's why TLC let drivers to be registration to one base and work at your choice ...most of the drivers who owns the cars are working for multiple base ..and pick up according how they make money ...if drivers in NYC get organized they can change the rules of any app company ... Just as attention if all drivers are not open Uber app for 1weak they will start to respect you .... otherwise if you obey the Evel rules as contractor you will work as slave for peanut ..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I respect your work ethic and understand where you're coming from, but all the drivers' behaviors you described stem from Uber's core problem of not giving a shit about their drivers.


This.......what he said.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


...it's like saying that people with mental deficiencies should have a brain lobotomy without consent...I don't think that you would like it...


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Please Do Show US Your Most Recent Acceptance Rate!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Just mind your business


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Raise the rates and Drivers will gladly pick-up all fares.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Raise the rates and Drivers will gladly pick-up all fares.


 Sounds good BUT They will still complain about a Walmart pickup, service animals , blacks , white , hispanic , kids etc.. no matter how much they are paid


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They don't need to ... they have more than enough drivers in the system
Future drivers = present riders


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> $10 billion a month! I'll build the wall myself! And throw in a wall at the Canadian border too. Eventually I'll even build a wall on the sea borders too. No more beaches, we need walls for national security


Las time I checked, we are not pressing 2 for French.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Raise the rates and Drivers will gladly pick-up all fares.


Stop taking 65% from the fare and drivers may consider to take all the rides


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Obvious Troll


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Mm cm said:


> Uber are not interested to reduce drivers ...they're interest to have cars every where at any times if they reduce drivers other base take over and Uber lose ...once pax change his base usually are not coming back if was VIP Uber lose big time .... that's why TLC let drivers to be registration to one base and work at your choice ...most of the drivers who owns the cars are working for multiple base ..and pick up according how they make money ...if drivers in NYC get organized they can change the rules of any app company ... Just as attention if all drivers are not open Uber app for 1weak they will start to respect you .... otherwise if you obey the Evel rules as contractor you will work as slave for peanut ..





mbd said:


> They don't need to ... they have more than enough drivers in the system
> Future drivers = present riders


Drivers come drivers go but when we will disappear in Mass they will think again ..the process to put this cars on the streets are not easy


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Mm cm said:


> Drivers come drivers go but when we will disappear in Mass they will think again ..the process to put this cars on the streets are not easy


1000 drivers disappear 
10,000 newbies sign up

There's nothing to think about
Uber considers drivers disposable nonemployees in plentiful supply
and easily replaceable

Passengers are King, uber serves & protects them and keeps them happy with dirt cheap fares and oversupply of drivers


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As an SUV driver I would consider punching my mother than picking up Express pool of given a choice



topoftheworldMA said:


> dont care if rider is black, white, yellow, pink, purple, fat, skinny, meth head, crack head, Catholic, muslinm, buddhist, drunk, high, ugly i only care if they going 10+ miles if not i cancel & have for 3+ years because im not a 10 year old paperboy in 1985


If you drive as much as I do, you will end up hating everyone equally like this broad who had a stroller for her 2 hand bags and Starbucks coffee at a car wash


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> As an SUV driver I would consider punching my mother than picking up Express pool of given a choice
> 
> If you drive as much as I do, you will end up hating everyone equally like this broad who had a stroller for her 2 hand bags and Starbucks coffee at a car wash
> View attachment 292742
> View attachment 292741


Dude, you're Stalking a baby carriage.
Time for a long vacation


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


They should get tougher on bad cars and back round checks


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> 1000 drivers disappear
> 10,000 newbies sign up
> 
> There's nothing to think about
> ...


You are wrong NYC TLC are not release plates and no way to register cars to do Uber those 10000 can wait we need the jobs back from China not to do uber ...this are transh of corporation financed by sauth Arabia .


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Not sure this would result in better pay.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Yay! If they forced us to take runs, the whole "independent contractor" scam would fall apart, and the companies would be required to offer REAL insurance benefits, etc. Bring it on.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Yay! If they forced us to take runs, the whole "independent contractor" scam would fall apart, and the companies would be required to offer REAL insurance benefits, etc. Bring it on.


Yeah they would have to pay a decent wage after expenses too or they would quickly trash their reputations widely.

But then in addition to taking all rides they would probably start scheduling at which point they lose drivers left and right, 'cause ain't nobody got time for dealing with entitled pax on someone else's schedule.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> ... Pax I was saying that by UBER eliminating the "gaming" by Drivers denying rides, that UBER would lose so many drivers (that wont drive unless they can "game" ) then that exodus would clean up the over saturation ...
> 
> BUT ..Let me think on this ....*same distance=saturating market
> 
> So in other words you are saying for example , 200 Drivers staging at Airport and setting a "accept rides" within less than a mile ..type of a situation .. ummm . I Agree there would be issues but could clean that up with a que ..say 50 drivers in said location ..a driver leaves another driver could set that destination limit of 1 mile (for that location) ??? *


what would uber have to gain by doing this?



Mm cm said:


> Uber are not interested to reduce drivers ...they're interest to have cars every


exactly, way back I remember tk saying his goal was to have anyone able to get a ride in 3 minutes.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Mm cm said:


> You are wrong NYC TLC are not release plates and no way to register cars to do Uber those 10000 can wait we need the jobs back from China not to do uber ...this are transh of corporation financed by sauth Arabia .


Uber thinks Globally

Uber's (and DiDi China) largest investor:

*SoftBank Group Corp.*
The Japanese venture fund based in Tokyo Japan


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


I thought Uber drivers were Independent contractors?????


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> I thought Uber drivers were Independent contractors?????


Exactly..and when you dont take a ride u er simply puts at the bottom of the list for future rides...see it's THEIR business...we are drivers


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


The point of being an independent contractor is being able to turn down work.

For the record I have a 100% acceptance rate. I enjoy any trip, and if it is a far distance, I just enjoy the distance pay or I'll let them cancel if the wait is too long.

If you want to be forcibly dispatched and pressured to pickup anyone, apply to work for a local taxi company. There are even some local taxi companies that will now allow you to use your own car.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Drivers should be aware that Uber takes 50% or > on short rides! Do you really think you make any money on a $3.25 ride? How many miles to the pickup, short ride, wear and tear on your vehicle and lest not forget your time. On a short ride your making less than minimum wage.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> As an SUV driver I would consider punching my mother than picking up Express pool of given a choice
> 
> If you drive as much as I do, you will end up hating everyone equally like this broad who had a stroller for her 2 hand bags and Starbucks coffee at a car wash
> View attachment 292742
> View attachment 292741


LOL come on man, she had her bags in the stroller so her car could get cleaned without leaving that stuff in there.

If you have kids, you know if you're going to the car wash you remove everything so those poorly paid vacuum jockeys can get every cheerio, goldfish, and piece of glitter out of the carpet. Then you tip a dollar.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Didn't read 4 pages of arguments. Just here to say I mostly agree with the OP.

Nice avatar. Maybe our work ethic is a Lincoln thing, lol.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Okay, u work out the logistics of what ur proposing. Bet it has many holes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


If Uber/Lyft cared about drivers income they would change a lot of things. Regarding your comment: Force a driver to take every trip is not the answer. Slowing down the calls sent to drivers that lave lower acceptance rates and frequent cancels could work. But than again they don't care their concern is getting a rider picked up as fast as possible so PAX keep using them over the competition.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

dauction said:


> Exactly..and when you dont take a ride u er simply puts at the bottom of the list for future rides...see it's THEIR business...we are drivers


We are CONTRACTORS!!!! We are not obligated to do anything for this lousy company if we don't want to.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Mm cm said:


> YES UBER SHOULD FORCE DRIVERS TO TAKE ALL RIDES. ....UBER WILL TAKE 70%FROM THE DRIVERS FARE....THEN DRIVERS ARE CONTRACTOR .. DON'T FORGET TO TAKE THOSE LONG RIDES 1 HOUR FOR 25$ GROSS ...


Haven't you found a nice, clean, well-appointed, fast-moving bus to jump in front of yet?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> We are CONTRACTORS!!!! We are not obligated to do anything for this lousy company if we don't want to.





VictorD said:


> Haven't you found a nice, clean, well-appointed, fast-moving bus to jump in front of yet?


 EXACTLY.. you DON'T HAVE TOO.. And UBER "DONT" have to send you any rides ..is it really that difficult to understand? You are JUST a Independent contractor.. you can accept want you want and they can send you no rides if they want...VERY COMMON amongst Courier services..to send Work to INDEPENDENT CONTRACT Drivers that work all day and to NOT send work to Contract Drivers that prefer to sit on their ass and be overly picky

BTW ..I Drive City Bus...but I'll sure be on the look out for you


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

How is this in the top 10?...


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Oh, aye, accept every ping.
Cancel the entitled teens and preteens whose parents are okay with violating Ubers Terms of Service. 
Cancel 100% of parents that don't have car seats as required by law.
Cancel all people not ready to roll at the 5 minute countdown.

And get paid my Cancellation fee for 100% of these rides as I often am passed the 5 minute mark while I document the reason for Cancellation in messages to the rider.

Oh, and I also cancel any ride that doesn't take into consideration traffic congestion and sends me on the opposite direction of my destination filter right before rush hour starts. (I don't care that it is only 30 minutes to the drop off it is 1.25 hours back and I need to be at my DF in an hour or less, stupid algorithm. )


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


I was going to make a smart ass comment but after thinking about what you posted I have to agree with you. Too many drivers cherrypicked rides that hurts those that do their job serving people.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I was going to make a smart ass comment but after thinking about what you posted I have to agree with you. Too many drivers cherrypicked rides that hurts those that do their job serving people.


 Thanks appreciate it.. I ANT and am perfectly fine with 20-25 an hour ...We are in the service Industry ..means you will love half the people and hate the other half BUT we still need to be respectful and serve everyone . The Cherry Pickers hurt all drivers ..give all drivers a bad name ..makes Uber look bad makes us look bad... Hiding around the corner at Walmart then canceling type nonsense needs to end


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Start paying a decent per mile/time rate from ping to drop off, not just from pick up. If a ride takes me out of my home area, pay time/miles to get me back. Then they can tell me to accept every ride.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> More likely it will be service industry white shirt black trouser attire





Pax Collector said:


> Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.
> 
> Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!












Who knew such an innocuous pic would give so much offense as to cause


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> If a ride takes me out of my home area, pay time/miles to get me back. .


Define "home" area ?

That's why I added the clause


> *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*



We have to remember this is a cut throat Industry , UNder isnt making a Profit on these fares ..so they are NOT going to pay DRivers More ..UNLESS it helps their bottom line as well...

If we can get rid of the Pay Me more Mindset ..and i*nstead Focus on How can I show Uber HOW to Pay me more while Making them More* is more likely to succeed



Wonkytonk said:


> Who knew such an innocuous pic would give so much offense as to cause


 I'm looking a vest something between that Vest and this one to Drive Rideshare in...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know seems like that goes way beyond the term uber-d-uche to me. But let's see how antsy the mod team gets over this one as opposed to mine. What's their preference, well dressed younguns, or the militarily attired. Inquiring minds wanna know.



dauction said:


>


So for the record it's that d-uche-baggery military picure vs this d-uche of a picture. What's your choice, or offense du jour?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


The title of this thread is hilarious and unrealistic. You can't take all rides. You can have the app on and happen to be in the bathroom when it goes off ;-) it might just so happen that it's a pool ride but you can't control when nature calls.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

This is so stupid. If you work in an area like mine where its only busy around the downtown area, i cannot set a predefined mile radius that will make sense to make money. If i set it for a 1 mile radius from downtown that is less than min fare. The ants here now also set a 1 mile radius then no one will win because those pax who came from 3-4 miles away cannot get home with uber because no one wants to drive that far.

If i had to accept every ride then i would have to take the drunk paxholes who wanted me to cancel because they had 7 pax in their group and they didnt want to order another uber. 

What would help uber is an actual class to attend to be certified as uber drivers. What is and isn't allowed as an independent contractor, and city ordinances.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

So Douchtion, how much does screwber pay you to be a buty kisser? Lol


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> So Douchtion, how much does screwber pay you to be a buty kisser? Lol


 Matthew I'm impressed you were able to Drive with Uber, your post ages you as an adolescent around 15-16


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

dauction said:


> Matthew I'm impressed you were able to Drive with Uber, your post ages you as an adolescent around 15-16


Yawn the old claiming I am a teenager comeback. Please wake me up when you develop something original. Zzzzzz


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Before you say Uber is not mailing a profit look at the salaries of the officers/owners. Take the taxable profit/loss and add it to the salaries of owners/officers. You can damn well be sure they are making a profit.

Owner/Officer salaries are generally considered part of the profits when evaluating a company profitability.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.
> 
> Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!


I aint showering for nobody! Jesus didn't shower!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> This is so stupid. If you work in an area like mine where its only busy around the downtown area, i cannot set a predefined mile radius that will make sense to make money. If i set it for a 1 mile radius from downtown that is less than min fare. The ants here now also set a 1 mile radius then no one will win because those pax who came from 3-4 miles away cannot get home with uber because no one wants to drive that far.
> 
> If i had to accept every ride then i would have to take the drunk paxholes who wanted me to cancel because they had 7 pax in their group and they didnt want to order another uber.
> 
> What would help uber is an actual class to attend to be certified as uber drivers. What is and isn't allowed as an independent contractor, and city ordinances.


if Uber had to certify drivers with a class, questions after class,with live people, they'd go broke,$$$, why ? Uber has a 70% turnover rate in 6 month's, next question,jmo


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OP is definitely a troll. It’s so obvious.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No, unless you want to be an employee. I like the freedom.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I wouldn't mind being an employee. Let me drive Uber's car and not mine.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

MarkR said:


> You can have the app on and happen to be in the bathroom


Who leaves the app on when taking a break?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


 I've been declining half of my Requests now. It cleaned up my passenger situation real nice. Things are much better now. What you're suggesting is that we all go back to being taxis. I don't see that happening. It's a brave new millennial world now.



njn said:


> Who leaves the app on when taking a break?


On, but off-line.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

sure add $5 to every ride and my acceptance rate goes from less than 10 to higher than 90 & my cancels go from the 30s to the 10s

theres a thing in the Constitution called the 13th amendment stating you cant be forced or coerced into providing free labor

sorry $2-8 is free or illegal

i screen and if that dont work i drive off & cancel

actually if they aren't paying me to drive & pick a passenger up, why can they punish me for cancelling and never picking them up?

hmmmmmmm

independent contractors have the right to see the details of their contracts before being bound by them especially when 90+% Dont cover costs at 1970s cab rates

but thanks for taking the 90% of rides im too good for because im not a paperboy in 1985












njn said:


> Who leaves the app on when taking a break?


8 hours a day i play ghost car oh you thought a car was a minute away did ya lmao, im sleep in bed for my pings, feel bad for the 20+ cockroaches circling me all day but oh well they wont be here next year


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

njn said:


> Who leaves the app on when taking a break?


I will if I am able to accept and head to pick up quickly. if I am buying a something at 7/11, getting gas, smoking a cigarette things like that. For things that I can't leave immediately (car wash, drive thru, diners) and bathroom breaks and meals I go off line but leave the app on. I almost never completely shut the app down until I am done for the day/night.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MarkR said:


> The title of this thread is hilarious and unrealistic. You can't take all rides. You can have the app on and happen to be in the bathroom when it goes off ;-) it might just so happen that it's a pool ride but you can't control when nature calls.


 I keep forgetting to add this restroom thing to my "rideshare companion app , mystor, Maxymo


njn said:


> Who leaves the app on when taking a break?


 I do ... Not for lunch but for Restroom breaks .. I am using Rideshare Companion ..I have it set for Passenger rating 4.7 and auto accept...I have back to the car many many times and have my next Pickup ready to go .

The last thing I want to do is miss $$ because of having Uber/Lyft off for a 3 minute piss break ..


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


How about first come first ride. So whoever the driver is that stakes the spot gets the ride closest to the request kind of like FIFO at airports. Just an idea. If you go offline you loose your spot.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

Yup yup, specially if its a 15 min plus pick up


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Shawnllians said:


> Yup yup, specially if its a 15 min plus pick up


during snow storms i ignore 500+ pings in a few hours all those 20+ minute 15 + mile away pings going 1-5 miles where id probably LOSE $15+ & take 2 hours

not to mention 10+ minutes into making my way there or whenever a closer ant pops up theyll cancel and i wont get a dime for it sure that'd happen least half the time, i dont think ive driven longer than 5-7 minutes in 4 years, anything farther than 2.5 miles south is ignored, 1 mile north they dont like toll & i dont like making $20 less for the same ride lol

80 degrees & sunny I can verify my costs are $3-4 EVERY trip, 1-5 mile ping, even if its 1 mile back towards my home or all 5 to my neighbors house $4-$4 is ZERO dollars so Im forced to work for free?

$6 fare $2 for 20 minutes
$8 fare $4 for 20 minutes
not guaranteed 3+ rides could be hours
so im forced to work for below minimum 1970 wages

so im forced to lose money?

i dont think so, screenshot everything & ignore, cancel, screen all rides not going 10+ miles


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber done away with surge multiplier here in TampaBay, and yet expects drivers to pickup people when it’s raining and flooding. Good luck with that, hell has a better chance of freezing over before I drive for an extra 2 bucks and risk my life.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Uh yeah this goes COMPLETELY against my 4.80 and up only in this car rule


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If they pay me at least $5 for every ride and at least 20 cents per minute wait time then I will gladly take all rides. I did this for many years in taxi.
> 
> However even so we need to be able to refuse rides for safety reasons. Especially at night.


Taxis are an absolute joke and a total scam. Theres a reason why rideshare is thriving. Taxis are no better then a sports stadium charging you $15 for a 25 cent hotdog.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Found it interesting that Uber Taxi in Orlando was cheaper than Uber X in Orlando which is already pretty cheap to start. I did not see an Uber Pool option in Orlando when I was there the last 2 days.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


What do i have done wrong to you.



CJfrom619 said:


> Taxis are an absolute joke and a total scam. Theres a reason why rideshare is thriving. Taxis are no better then a sports stadium charging you $15 for a 25 cent hotdog.


How much your pay was last week for all the trolling? Do you know which year current taxi rates were implemented? It was way way before guber and gryft. Probably 20-30 years ago. Do you know why the cities in the entire USA come up with $2 per mile? Because 1) they don't want that the investors loose their investments (vehicle), 2) they want to make sure all the expenses are covered include commercial insurance 3) they also some how care about the drivers and don't want them to go broke.

Do you know when you drive commercially your vehicle, you need a commercial insurance. Guess what? Taxi commerical insurance average cost US$4k per year and that covers EVERYTHING. Good luck when you run into an accident in rideshare sidekick policy.

Do you also know when you drive commercially, you vehicle life reduce dramatically. It's not typically 7 years. It's goes to 3 years an average.

Compare to guber and gryft b******* current rates of 2019 which by the way is 1/3 of the taxi rates, how the hell you can cover everything the one i mentioned?

I am not making up all this. I have my fare share from 2012 till 2018 in taxi and in guber with 27k+ trips.

If i open a gas station 50 miles away from dallas in an isolated area and sell gas $1 per gallon, what will happen? I will do so much business that no one can come closer to beat me. I will shut down majority of gas station in my surroundings neighborhood. But guess what? Someone is chipping in for the rest of $1.80. In rideshare case, it's us, the dumb drivers include myself and not guber which by the way will cash out on their $20 billion investment in the form of loses into nice juicy 5x surge profits. Sorry, not mean to offend anyone but that's reality.

They got $20 big billions to loose. What you have? Your vehicle, your time and efforts, and your health. Do you have any equity that you can cash out to recover everything?

Get your facts straight.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> What do i have done wrong to you.
> 
> 
> How much your pay was last week for all the trolling? Do you know which year current taxi rates were implemented? It was way way before guber and gryft. Probably 20-30 years ago. Do you know why the cities in the entire USA come up with $2 per mile? Because 1) they don't want that the investors loose their investments (vehicle), 2) they want to make sure all the expenses are covered include insurance 3) they also some how care about the drivers not to go broke.
> ...


No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.

Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?

Ridiculous and a scam. Nobody can afford that. Theres a reason why rideshare has killed the cab companies. It's because they offer an affordable option to get around. Taxis have never given you that option.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


I guess that would clarify whether we are employees, at that point. I have suggested before that the DF should be a radius, not a destination. I still like the idea. But taking all rides isn't always possible. What would you propose when the algo goes bananas and every ping makes you drive across town after making a U turn?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.
> 
> Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?
> 
> Ridiculous and a scam. Nobody can afford that. Theres a reason why rideshare has killed the cab companies. It's because they offer an affordable option to get around. Taxis have never given you that option.


Have you ever rent a uhaul truck? You know the sign says 19.95 ones. You think that's a very good deal. Probably assuming with taxes it will cost you about 30 bucks altogether. When you visit the location, do you know how much it cost you and why? Let me break down the numbers for you. 1) they charge 19.95 for their business profit 2) then they will scare the hell out of you to buy insurance 3) in order to protect their investments they will tell you that every mile you drive will cost you 0.40 cents. They will also charge you for the gas difference if it's not at the same level the one you pickup the truck. At the end, most likely you will end up paying 60-80 or even more for the rental. You see how that 20 bucks turns into 3x or 4x plus your own gas.

If uhaul stays firm on their advertised rates, how long they can stay in business? Not too long because they are in a real business and not into a ponzi scheme of ipo. Because of their policy, i bet uhaul will stay in business for a very very long time. On the other hand, rideshare drivers will be long gone because of the penny pay per miles. Whatever miles you drive now, it might not feel a big deal at the moment, but it will get you when you are expecting the least.

If you still don't get the whole analogy, then i am glad that you and guber found each other.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> What do i have done wrong to you.
> 
> 
> How much your pay was last week for all the trolling? Do you know which year current taxi rates were implemented? It was way way before guber and gryft. Probably 20-30 years ago. Do you know why the cities in the entire USA come up with $2 per mile? Because 1) they don't want that the investors loose their investments (vehicle), 2) they want to make sure all the expenses are covered include commercial insurance 3) they also some how care about the drivers and don't want them to go broke.
> ...


hey buddy whats your problem? Whats the big deal if i p/u & drop off 1000's of pax each yr, open, slamming doors shut? or hitting every pot hole out there? whats the big deal with wearing out tires,brakes,suspension,using my car,& car ins? & having to pay for this with my $$$ earned by driving for Team Uber?Whats wrong with making peanuts $$$ driving Pax and not getting a tip$$$.? ALL this so a few white collar VC guys can cash out and walk away laughing all the way to the bank? just remember we are Uber drivers, we ENJOY pain, 1 mile at a time,JMO


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> hey buddy whats your problem? Whats the big deal if i p/u & drop off 1000's of pax each yr, open, slamming doors shut? or hitting every pot hole out there? whats the big deal with wearing out tires,brakes,suspension,using my car,& car ins? & having to pay for this with my $$$ earned by driving for Team Uber?Whats wrong with making peanuts $$$ driving Pax and not getting a tip$$$.? ALL this so a few white collar VC guys can cash out and walk away laughing all the way to the bank? just remember we are Uber drivers, we ENJOY pain, 1 mile at a time,JMO


Funny, "we ENJOY pain, 1 mile at a time,JMO


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber Pro that just came out is seems to be focused on the "take all rides" ... but by incentivizing the "take all rides" ..


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah, I can see where this is going. Less surge and consecutive trips bonuses, less quest money - more "triple diamond status points" to direct us when to work. And Diamond doesn't really get you much over gold and platinum, mostly specific "perks" that I'm not going to be using anyway. As soon as my average earnings drop below $20/gross, I'm out. So far I've held over that average, but I don't think that's gonna last after the IPO.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Never! It is a safety issue. Minority areas, certain nightclubs, ppl that wear burkas, etc. Drivers must be smart or risk problems.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.
> 
> Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?
> 
> ...


Closing in on cab ride prices in your city


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


The fact is that - Uber's panties are all tangled up in a bunch, because they CAN'T make us do that.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Chibry said:


> Closing in on cab ride prices in your city


A 20 mile ride in a taxi in my city runs you $75. A 20 mile ride in a Uber will be $15-35. There is no comparison. All cities are different though.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Well, if we are forced to take all rides, that provides a lawsuit that we are employees. I would love for there to be a way to limit trip lengths. I do not like trips longer than 5 miles, to be honest, given the new fee structure which makes shorter rides more for us than before, but longer trips less for us than before.


----------



## UBER DETRACTOR (Jun 8, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.
> 
> Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?
> 
> Ridiculous and a scam. Nobody can afford that. Theres a reason why rideshare has killed the cab companies. It's because they offer an affordable option to get around. Taxis have never given you that option.


You are obviously not a driver and as a rider it makes perfect sense to you but we aren't talking about that so shhhhh


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


You seem poorly educated.



CJfrom619 said:


> No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.
> 
> Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?
> 
> Ridiculous and a scam. Nobody can afford that. Theres a reason why rideshare has killed the cab companies. It's because they offer an affordable option to get around. Taxis have never given you that option.


Given that it's become multi-national megaplex and still is in spite of rideshare I would argue that taxi's are doing fine and plenty of people can afford them. you just arent one of those people.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> No one can afford a taxi. Not then and not now.
> 
> Did you know...a 30 minute 20 mile ride in my city will cost you around $75-80 in a taxi!?
> 
> Ridiculous and a scam. Nobody can afford that. Theres a reason why rideshare has killed the cab companies. It's because they offer an affordable option to get around. Taxis have never given you that option.


Uber was founded as a private black car service.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> You seem poorly educated.
> 
> 
> Given that it's become multi-national megaplex and still is in spite of rideshare I would argue that taxi's are doing fine and plenty of people can afford them. you just arent one of those people.


Even someone with money would have a hard time justifying paying $80 for a 20 mile and 30 minute ride. Of course I can afford $80...I can also buy a $150 hamburger.

My point being that there wasn't an affordable option to get around town before Uber came along. Paying $80 for a 30 minute ride is a joke. Theres a reason that nobody is taking a taxi in 2019. The only reason someone would pay for a $80 ride in a taxi before is because there where no other options. Now there is.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Uber was founded as a private black car service.


I know that. The first year they were only a black car service. Im sure their growth would have been substantially less if they had stayed that way.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I was just paid 60 for a 10 mile ride.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

OP. screenshot your acceptance rate if its 100%.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I was just paid 60 for a 10 mile ride.


$94 for a 26 mile ride yesterday


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Forced to take all rides except....
You lose your argument right there. Here's your sign


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes the solution to every problem is *force. *Force fields, the channel 5 news and weather force, Fox Force Five and for-ce-kin. I suppose Marlboro could force me to smoke every cigarette or Cox Cable Company could force me to watch all of the commercials and Chipotle could force me to keep my food down without gagging but it ain't gonna happen and it ain't gonna work.

Hold on let me adjust my boxers. Sorry I can't help you with your voyeuristic panty fetish. Speaking of they might be the reason you can't get an Uber. FYI 98% acceptance rate 3% cancel rate there are a few pant peepers out here as well.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did the trucking companies get sued for that? Uber did.
> 
> ....street hails, yes; dispatch, no. In some places, if you accept the call when it is offered to you, yes; if you reject it when it is offered to you, no,


You can't reject ANY street hails?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> You can't reject ANY street hails?


Keep in mind that this is for the cab, only. I drive both a cab and UberX. I have a different car for each one.

Taxicab drivers are required by District of Columbia law to furnish transport on the demand of any orderly person. This means that if the person who is hailing is orderly, you can not reject him. Most jurisdictions in the U.S. of A. have similar laws or regulations.

There are some circumstances under which a person is disorderly by definition. One such is being under the influence of alcohol or drugs.

You are allowed to decline to transport if you "have reason to believe that your life is in danger or you have reason to fear bodily harm." That defence almost always fails in an administrative proceeding. I have seen it succeed once in all of my years in this business.

This has been a sore point with several demographics over the years and not just in the District of Columbia. The arrival of the TNCs has diminished these types of complaints against cab drivers significantly. The one group that still seems to have problems hailing a cab is the group comprised of service animal users.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Taxicab drivers are required by District of Columbia law to furnish transport on the demand of any orderly person. This means that if the person who is hailing is orderly, you can not reject him.


Isn't there a distance exception? Surely you can reject a 4 hour ride to Jersey.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Private contractors don’t Have to do anything they don’t feel is profitable to THEM pay me by the hour then I’ll gladly take them just not into NYC since NJ drivers aren’t allowed to pick up there. 
Not at night
Not in the rain
Will gladly do on Saturdays before 7pm


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

njn said:


> Isn't there a distance exception? Surely you can reject a 4 hour ride to Jersey.


You raise an important point that merits clarification and that I did fail to mention.

The current regulations require cab drivers to transport any orderly passengers to any destination in the Washington Metropolitan Area. For those who want to Google these jurisdictions, this includes:

The District of Columbia

Virgnia:
Counties of Arlington and Fairfax
Cities of Falls Church and Alexandria
Town of Vienna

Maryland:

Counties of Montgomery and Prince George's

You can decline to transport anyone going to a destination that is not within any of the above jurisdictions. Further, should you decide to transport anyone who is going to a destination that is not within those jurisdictions, you are not obliged to charge the prescribed rates. You may charge anything that you want and that the passenger is willing to pay.

Until 1989, the District of Columbia Taxicab Regulations required only that you transport any orderly passenger to any destination within the District of Columbia. The then-Taxicab Commission changed it to the Washington Metropolitan Area in response to increased complaints that drivers were refusing trips to Prince George's County. The complainants asserted that the reasons for these refusals were that the demographics had changed recently and had become markéd by the mid-1980s.

I do not know if this actually would hold up in court, as the authority of the current Department of For Hire Vehicles does not extend beyond the boundaries of the District of Columbia.

Thank you for raising this pertinent point.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Then that would go against the independent contractor rhetoric and would effectively make you an employee.
> 
> Here's your Uber hat and T shirt. Make sure you only wear blue jeans and black sneakers. Punch in time is either 6am or 6pm. Shower mandatory!


No, they can simply state in your contract that 'failure to maintain xx% acceptance rate will result in loss of platform access'.

You are always free to not accept their terms and walk away.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> No, they can simply state in your contract that 'failure to maintain xx% acceptance rate will result in loss of platform access'.
> 
> You are always free to not accept their terms and walk away.


Uber tried that and lost in court. We have total control over who and when we allow in our vehicles.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> No, they can simply state in your contract that 'failure to maintain xx% acceptance rate will result in loss of platform access'.
> 
> You are always free to not accept their terms and walk away.


Again, you being the independent contractor means you have absolute flexibility in which rides you accept and reject. Like my fellow member said above, this has been argued in court and Uber has lost, hence why they can't deactivate drivers for acceptance rates anymore.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Again, you being the independent contractor means you have absolute flexibility in which rides you accept and reject. Like my fellow member said above, this has been argued in court and Uber has lost, hence why they can't deactivate drivers for acceptance rates anymore.


Where have you been, did UP put you on a time out.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Where have you been, did UP put you on a time out.


No, I'm too busy during the week. My UP criminal record is spotless


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

S


Pax Collector said:


> No, I'm too busy during the week. My UP criminal record is spotless


Spotless, I'm so disappointed in you ?


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

To those of you who responded in this thread, thank you for your comments. 

To the original poster: I give you absolutely zero credence because your spelling is a disgrace and you lack the ability to construct a coherent sentence.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber tried that and lost in court. We have total control over who and when we allow in our vehicles.


No, they didn't. There was a different lawsuit challenging, I believe, tip policies, that they settled so it never went to court, and, realizing that they might be losing ground on the IC issue, they SEPARATELY also changed the Acceptance Rate policy. Lyft, as always, followed suit very shortly thereafter.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Then we would no longer be independent contractors


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheap fares + cheap pax = cheap service


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RebelPercMom said:


> To the original poster:* I give you absolutely zero credence* because your spelling is a disgrace and you lack the ability to construct a coherent sentence.


I'll give the OP some Creedence:


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Oh look it is the Uber emloyee again. How's life at 455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA treating you?


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll give the OP some Creedence:
> 
> View attachment 339259


Lmao. That probably went right over the OP's head.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

dauction said:


> Assigned to them.. *Drivers should only be able to select distance to work in.*
> 
> That would quick take care of the over saturation as all the prima donnas that think they are better than everyone else including passengers as they leave Uber in Droves ..pushing up fares for all those willing to stay and actually WORK
> 
> I'll juts sit back and watch as everyone's panties get tangled up[ in a bunch :joyful:


Too bad your wishes are only that.
Decline, decline, decline. Love it



Matthew Thomas said:


> Oh look it is the Uber emloyee again. How's life at 455 Market Street, San Francisco, CA treating you?


Fun, of course. Have you been in a cubicle 8 hours/day? Really really fun


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

What about those 20 or more minute to pickup requests. Yeah Uber pays time/distance after 10 minutes but it should be from ping. Also, XL in my area does not even get that. Stop making me drive for nothing and I will take every ride.


----------

